# Dermatologist



## Calisthenia

Try the Obagi clinic at Dubai Mall. It's expensive but they can definitely help with that. Good luck!


----------



## J.D

Hello dear,I wouldn't recommend Dr.Suad Lutfi ,she is brilliant doctor,however she is more like a tv star!!!and she is very very busy,her clinic is always crowded.

If you're looking only for a dermatologist to treat acne,I would recommend few names;
there is a German doctor/dermatologist in cooper -on Al wasel road-Cooper is well known dermatology clinic.but there is also a cosmotlogist,so ake it clear that you want to see the dermatologist only
Dr.Salah Kharraz,he works in the hospital that is inside arbian center on Khwanij road.

Unfortunately I have forgotten few names,but if you give the doctor's name or the clinic I can help you explaining to you how they work and whether you should try the clinic or not

there is nothing wrong with getting the benefit of other cosmetic procedure-they help a lot in acne scars etc etc-but usually we treat acne with few classic ways,depends on the severity.

best luck


----------



## J.D

I would not recommend obagi,yes they have a lot of amazing doctors,but they also focus on their on products.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

I UNrcommend Dermacare skin centre on al Wasl road!


----------



## Calisthenia

J.D said:


> I would not recommend obagi,yes they have a lot of amazing doctors,but they also focus on their on products.


You need quality products to deal with acne. Nothing wrong in focusing on products as long as they help.


----------



## J.D

I don't mind quality products for sure 

But,for acne ,we have few treatment lines, vary from locally applied solutions to pills-minimum 6 months course-
Any Dermatologist first will prescribe one of those lines-medicated, pharma. not so beautiful names  

the rest are not really necessary,however,for acne especially- I do support facial treatment/cosmetic treatment-after the sever onset calms down of course-


----------



## J.D

If your doctor was Dr Balqis,I don't recommend here too,she was working there till last year.
But now they have new female dermatologist,she would only prescribe things that are written on Medical books,she doesn't like prescribing cosmetic barands,mostly medicated brands.


----------



## PolHarel

*acne product*

I'm currently using a soap and it is working for me. You can try it too..I bought it for only 25.75 AED


----------



## abfab1

PolHarel said:


> I'm currently using a soap and it is working for me. You can try it too..I bought it for only 25.75 AED


What is the name of the soap that you are using please?


----------



## rsinner

Insidetown said:


> He is a great doctor, plus he is really cute


Since this is a first time poster "recommending" usually means the provider of the services is himself/herself recommending. In which case mentioning "cute" as a factor in a self advertisement for a "doctor" is pretty creepy.


----------



## BedouGirl

rsinner said:


> Since this is a first time poster "recommending" usually means the provider of the services is himself/herself recommending. In which case mentioning "cute" as a factor in a self advertisement for a "doctor" is pretty creepy.


Sorted!


----------



## amoi

*recommend for acne*

hello! Please could someone recommend a good dermatologist to see for acne, to prescribe meds i.e. roaccutane etc. 

thanks x


----------

